# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Մասնավոր բուհ, թե՞ պետական

## Այբ

Շատերի համար պետական բուհ ընդունվելը առաջնային հարց է: Շատերն էլ կան, որոնց համար բուհ-ի պետական լինել, կամ չլինելը էական չէ :
Դուք ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք: Ի՞նչ տարբերություն կա պետական և մասնավոր համալսարանների միջև:

----------

John (13.04.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Իմ համար էլ էր պետական բուհ ընդունվելը առաջնային հարց,կարծում էի կրթական մակարդակը բարձր կլինի,բայց ընդունվեցի ու հասկացա,որ սխալվում եմ:
Տարբերությունն էլ էն է,որ պետականում քննության օրն են կաշառք տալիս,իսկ մասնավորում տարվա սկզբից ես տալիս  :Smile:

----------

Արամ (12.04.2014)

----------


## John

Եթե զուտ դիպլոմի համար է ուզում սովորել տվյալ անձնավորությունը, բնականաբար պետական ԲՈՒՀի դիպլոմն իր շրջապատում ավելի մեծ արժեք կունենա, ու, հետևաբար ավելի ցանկալի է: Ինձ թվում է՝ նաև մասնագիտությունից է կախված ու հետագա պլաններից: Փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ եթե մարդ ձգտում ունի սովորելու, իր սովորելու վայրը (ԲՈՒՀը), ուղղակի որպես կապող օղակ է հանդես գալիս իր ու գիտելիքի մեջ, այսինքն, ինքը իմանում է, թե ինչ է պետք սովորել, իսկ էդ կսովորի դասախոսի լեկցիայով, թե ինչ-որ այլ գրքերով, էական չի, ամեն դեպքում ինքը կսովորի ու կունենա կայուն գիտելիքներ: Ազգական ունեմ, ով Մենեջմենթի համալսարանն է ավարտել (բացի նրա՝ այնտեղ սովորելու հետ կապված, այլ առիթով չեմ լսել էդ համալսարանի մասին), բայց իր աշխատասիրության շնորհիվ շատ ավելի լավ իրավաբան է դարձել, քան ԵՊՀ-ի իրավաբանության ֆակուլտետն ավարտածների 99.99%ը

----------

Vardik! (13.04.2014)

----------


## Nihil

Ընդհանրապես, նայած պետական բուհ ու նայած ոչ պետական: Օրինակ Հայաստանի պետական բուհը եթե համեմատենք Ֆինլանդիայի ոչ պետական բուհի հետ...
Բայց եթե զուտ Հայաստանի համար ասենք, ապա պետական բուհ: Սովորելով պետական բուհում` ասեմ, որ զզվում եմ դրանից, բայց չէի ուզենա էստեղի ոչ պետականներում սովորեի, որովհետև քիչ չի կրթական մակարդակն է հարցականի տակ, դրան գումարած` մարդ չգիտի էլ այդ հաստատության դիպլոմը ունի ինչ-որ արժեք գործատուների համար, թե՝ ոչ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կասեի՝ ոչ էն, ոչ էն: Պետք ա նայել կոնկրետ մասնագիտությանը, տեսնել, թե որ բուհն ա ավելի լավ որակ տալիս: Տեսեք, ֆրանսիականը, ամերիկյանը կամ սլավոնականը մասնավոր բուհեր են, բայց կարծես դրանցից էնքան դժգոհ չեն, ինչքան պետականից: Իսկ եթե դրսում սովորելու հնարավորություն կա, ավելի լավ ա՝ դրսում: Հայաստանի կրթական համակարգը դեռ երկար ա ողբալի վիճակում մնալու, լինի դա մասնավոր, թե պետական:

----------

Lílium (13.04.2014), Yevuk (06.10.2015)

----------


## Միներվա

Կան շատ խելացի երեխաներ ,որոնք վարձի պաճառով չեն սովորում պետական բուհերում; :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------

